# Golf survey



## Mebimuffo (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all, i'm an italian student of industrial design at Politecnico of Milan (italy).
I need some feedback from the community on a research i'm doing, can i ask you to answer this survey?
It's really short (10 answers) thank you all.
If you have any questions post them here 

CLICK HERE --> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GQDHWFS

Best regards,
Michele Bertoni


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice survey! I hope you get a good sample together!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

done hope that helps


----------



## Mebimuffo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much it's very helpful for me! I'll get you notice on the eventually interesting results


----------



## johnny (Oct 26, 2011)

*just say thanks*

i am new here! and i just found that i come in a nice room, so i just say thanks~!


----------



## Mebimuffo (Oct 24, 2011)

hi! glad for you xD help me with the survey now


----------

